# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Sing along with Kev.

## Bedford

All together now  :Biggrin:

----------


## autogenous

You cover up ya downlights and ball the heat up.  Ya blow the stuff in, it catches fire, then ya suck it all out. 
Ooooh Smokey Hokey,  put vent surrounds around ya downlights, Oooh Smokey hokey 
Peter doesnt have a clue, thats without doubt.

----------

